# workplace bully (more like loser)



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Basically I got this job washing dishes which initially seemed like an appealing, temporary job for an introvert trying to save for college...just chilling in the back of house not having to deal with people much, perhaps a little cleaning zen experience..But no, the workload and disrespect you generally get heavily outweighs the pay and creates a crappy atmosphere. Which is crazy because a restaurant can’t function without it’s backbone aka the dishwasher(s), I’m back there solo cleaning up for 200 + people on a sat night running around with a stack of 40 plates carrying them to front, doing all the dirty hard work while everyone else is working apart of a team or unit up front getting paid more. !im the only one back there who has to keep everything clean including the toilets. The place I work at can’t keep a dishwasher and coming from a friend who works with me they had 8 quit in a year) ive made it almost 3 months and lost maybe 15 lbs since starting. Honestly my job in construction labouring was physically easier than this. With that being said, this whole job experience has given me a stronger work ethic and maybe a bit of confidence.

I’m there to work, go home, and keep my head down. I have enough crap on my plate (no pun intended) but that fkn'1 guy in particular has to exist every job or everywhere I go, the one who singles me out and makes little jokes and name calls sometimes every time he passes. Then when he has the time, he blasts his annoying *** dubstep music in the kitchen on break. Now that I think of it, I much prefer the torturous sound of the dish machine. Anyway he’ll single me out with his little jokes and name calling calling me ***** once in a while. “i,e clean this ***** , or get me that B-word” when i do nothing to warrant the negative attention. Other times he acts cool with me (rarely) He then later claims to be kidding about the “jokes" especially when around other people.. Tonight a server told him to stop picking on me, then he claimed to be joking and that he loves me. This guy is a moron, but is also on the good side of a lot of people there. If I go to the manager I’ll just seem like an a-hole and create more stress in the work environment(its bad enough already 2 or 3 people just quit) or he’ll just continue on with the pestering until I either flip out or quit.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm more concerned about you being worried about coming off as a jerk if you report your coworker's HOSTILE behavior towards you. You're one classy dude. At least you're not like that guy you seem to be very fond of! Hopefully karma will kick his pompous *** for you.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

You should report this person. Its probably due to idiots like that that others quit after a few months.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

I’ll go to management then, its just sad because I thought I left high-school 5 yrs ago.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that you should call this guy every time you apply for a job to make sure you don't work at the same one.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Washing the dishes was among the many tail end jobs I had to do in fast food. Really, it's not so bad except they wanted me to do it on top of everything else I was doing. So I'd be taking orders in drive thru and taking money and running back and forth to wash the dishes in between. Also, the other dish washers didn't do it right so the dishes always had days worth of crud built up on them (it's why I don't really like eating fast food anymore). You get used to doing gross stuff when you work in a food place. You don't get used to back pain if you have a bad back.


----------



## Escapismm (May 12, 2015)

Welcome to my world.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Are other work places really like that? I mean the part where if you call someone out on their behavior you're a snitch.

Where I've worked, you are encouraged to speak out on any bullying you experience. Heck, there are even hidden cameras where if you've been caught bad mouthing, you will be reprimanded. Usually that means being fired as that's a zero tolerance offense.


----------

